# Good degreaser/cleaner for tire, tire well and wheels



## josehp603 (Feb 28, 2013)

I am looking for a good degreaser to clean the tires and the tire wells of my car. I know that Sonax is a great solution for the wheels, but I am looking for something for the tires also. A couple of years ago I used a degreaser called H-7 Industrial Cleaner. With little effort it remove dirt, brake dust and grime from my wheels and tires, but I can't seem to find a retailer for it right now, not on the internet or in the DFW area where I am.

Anybody knows about a good shop in Dallas for cleaners and detailing products (not autozone, advanced auto parts)


----------



## rdorman (Sep 4, 2008)

Wheels I treat like the paint and use the same products (wash, wax, etc). Rarely do I need a wheel cleaner. When I do, I generally use Griots. Tires and wells I keep Meguairs all purpose cleaner (APC) mixed ten to one in a garden sprayer. OTC, Westley's bleach white works very well on tires but not really all the convenient for an entire wheel well.


----------



## josehp603 (Feb 28, 2013)

I will take a look into that, I just would like to find a powerfull degreaser.


----------



## rdorman (Sep 4, 2008)

Meg's APC will work as a degreaser although their Super Degreaser is more aggresive... probably to agressive for clearcoated rims. The APC mixed anywhere from 4:1 to 10:1 is just a great all around cleaner inside and out. I also like Autoglym Machine and Engine cleaner as a degreaser.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

What ever you buy for APC...make sure it's a detergent based not chemical...like a 409 or purple power.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

This stuff is the best I've ever found for tires. I've used a ton of tire cleaners and when all the OTC brands plateau out and stop removing the brown bloom, this stuff steps it up a million notches.

My old Michelin tires on the DD were terrible for bloom. Anything I tried had stopped working, including brushes, otc cleaners, steam, etc. When I sprayed this stuff on, the brown goo just melted off the tire. I was absolutely shocked at how well it worked.

I only use it once or twice a year on bad tires so I treat my stock like gold. I'm in Canada so shipping was a bit pricey but you're lucky. Shipping in the USA is cheap and the stuff dilutes down quite a bit so this stuff is something you'll want to try:

http://www.topoftheline.com/32oztirclean.html

It's so strong that you'll want to use nitrile gloves though. I didn't at first and it removed a lot of natural oils from my skin so for a few days, my right hand bore a striking resemblance to alligator hide. Quite a few ladies mentioned my hand looked like their shoes.
-John C.


----------



## josehp603 (Feb 28, 2013)

That looks interesting, would like to try it. Do you think it is too aggressive for regular use?

What about APC and degreaser like the ones they sell at home depot? Like these:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/100676...d=degreaser&storeId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=100676344

or this one
http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/100060...d=degreaser&storeId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=100060853

Anyone have tried a product like those?


----------



## rdorman (Sep 4, 2008)

Zep is a good product line. Their foam heavy traffic carpet cleaner is one of my favorites.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

sure thing take a look here

Adam's APC
Optimum Power Clean

And if you really need something to clean your tires Stoners Tarminator also great on the stuck on tar and gunk on the wheel barrels

Optimum Power Clean on did a great job on these tires.


















All cleaned up with a nice dressing.


----------



## cruisingbimmer (Dec 10, 2012)

josehp603 said:


> I am looking for a good degreaser to clean the tires and the tire wells of my car. I know that Sonax is a great solution for the wheels, but I am looking for something for the tires also.


Yesterday, I used this:










Armorall Tire Foam/Protectant. Normally, anything Armorall is balked at when it comes to BMW leather treatment, but this stuff works like a charm on tires. I saw spectacular results, and the trick was spraying it on after ensuring that the tires were thoroughly cleaned. After cleaning the brake dust from my wheels and then using this on the tires, it looked like my 6-year-old car was factory new.  I don't mean to sound like a commercial or anything. Just sharing my great experience with this product.

Below are a couple of photos of my freshly detailed Bimmer.


----------



## brad t (Feb 13, 2010)

I use the Adam's All Purpose Cleaner for my tires and wheel wells, it does a great job.


----------



## S&S (Dec 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> sure thing take a look here
> 
> Adam's APC
> Optimum Power Clean
> ...


+1 on power clean. This stuff is awesome. 10:1 works great on dirty leather as well


----------

